# $50 blue jeans from Strictly Reptiles?



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on the blue jeans pumilio from Strictly Reptiles? Are they the true blue jeans morph or just mancreeks? They seem underpriced.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ktewell said:


> Does anyone have any info on the blue jeans pumilio from Strictly Reptiles? Are they the true blue jeans morph or just mancreeks? They seem underpriced.


most likely mancreeks or almirante


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I nearly spit out my coffee when I read the title....all I'm saying.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> I nearly spit out my coffee when I read the title....all I'm saying.


ditto...lol


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> I nearly spit out my coffee when I read the title....all I'm saying.


LMAO +1...we are talking about frogs right?

Anyway, for that price I would be highly suspect of the frog. Forget it being a real BJ and even if it is, there is no way that you will get any concrete local/import information. 

Do you have a link to their site? or an add to where the frog is listed?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Love the title. Enough said


----------



## christina hanson (Feb 16, 2004)

You know you've been keeping Dendrobatids for too long when that title doesn't even register as funny till you read the comment thread.... Awesome.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I was thinking isn't this the wrong forum for that ad?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

christina hanson said:


> You know you've been keeping Dendrobatids for too long when that title doesn't even register as funny till you read the comment thread.... Awesome.


I am definitely in that boat because i didn't even notice it till now and I've been looking at the thread for 10 minutes.


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

poimandres said:


> Anyway, for that price I would be highly suspect of the frog. Forget it being a real BJ and even if it is, there is no way that you will get any concrete local/import information.
> 
> Do you have a link to their site? or an add to where the frog is listed?


Here is their inventory, they only show prices if you log in but the frog in question is listed at $50.

Strictly Reptiles - Wholesale Reptiles and Amphibians
(ctrl-f strawberry to jump right to it)


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't see any price there, but if you go to their gallery and search strawberry, it looks like a man creek, not a blue jeans


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Also did you notice the "NO LIVE ARRIVAL GUARANTEE!!!"


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah really


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

cough *** MAN CREEK **** COUGH , COUGH . SRY BOUT THAT LITTLE CONGESTED FROM ALL THE TRAFFIC FROM THE TITLE OF THIS POST , sry bout caps ......... I do not like the non live arrival garantee . That usually not a good sign ..


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Mark got back to me, he confirmed they are mancreeks but they just refer to them as bluejeans since that term is more recognizable.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

ktewell said:


> Mark got back to me, he confirmed they are mancreeks but they just refer to them as bluejeans since that term is more recognizable.


Yeah, but misleading.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

poimandres said:


> Yeah, but misleading.


Yeah really, would they also call a Regina a Citronella?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

ktewell said:


> Mark got back to me, he confirmed they are mancreeks but they just refer to them as bluejeans since that term is more recognizable.


Or is it a way to sell them faster because some people might think they are actually getting BJ's for $50 a pop


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

jeffr said:


> Or is it a way to sell them faster because some people might think they are actually getting BJ's for $50 a pop


All the distributors label a pumilio that is red/orange with blue legs as blue jeans. Most of the time they dont know better. And they come from the world of reptile where everyhting is a morph. If it shits a certian way its gotta be some new ressesive morph! lol 

But alot has to do with the general public. Im talking 99.5% of people that keep reptiles and amphibians wouldnt know the difference either . . .


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

nathan said:


> All the distributors label a pumilio that is red/orange with blue legs as blue jeans. Most of the time they dont know better. And they come from the world of reptile where everyhting is a morph. If it shits a certian way its gotta be some new ressesive morph! lol
> 
> But alot has to do with the general public. Im talking 99.5% of people that keep reptiles and amphibians wouldnt know the difference either . . .



But he knows the difference and stated why he is calling them BJ's. Most people should realize if they see BJ's for $50 its BS


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Im sure most people on dendroboard would at least


or at least I would hope so!


----------



## ktewell (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, I wasn't watching my words closely enough. He only confirmed they were mancreeks. He didn't say why they call them that, I just figured they do it cause it's easier.


----------



## driftfc (May 2, 2006)

jeffr said:


> Most people should realize if they see BJ's for $50 its BS


sorry had too. hahahahaha

even still thats pretty cheap for mancreeks.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

yeah its easier to sell something with a cool name then to just describe it and sell it. 

$50 is cheap, but then again strictly ussually has stuff a little lower then anyone else. You wouldnt believe what bumble bee toads were going for.

Ive seen them on ks for $60 but the recent treand is around $80 for ''farm raised pumilio on ks. Some vendors just have mixed varietys. So they are mixing the locals and selling them like that. ITS A DAMN SHAME. AND A WASTE OF A GOOD FROGS LIFE!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

here are some if you wanna buy them. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/52513-blue-jeans.html


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Julio said:


> here are some if you wanna buy them.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/52513-blue-jeans.html


Julio if you price match I'll TAKE EM !!!!


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

driftfc said:


> sorry had too. hahahahaha
> 
> even still thats pretty cheap for mancreeks.


I've seen CB Mancreeks for sale on here for $65 each less than a year ago


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

hell i have cb man creeks for sale on here for $80 right now!

$65 is just too cheap, it takes too much time and work to only get $65

james


----------



## Mr. Bronze (Aug 22, 2009)

Those blue jeans have been long time advertised in Kingsnake classifieds at the price, I thought everyone knew this.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nathan said:


> Julio if you price match I'll TAKE EM !!!!


hahahah, yeah well wish i could.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Julio said:


> hahahah, yeah well wish i could.


Well you could actually ! You get to set the price they are your frogs lol


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sorry man, but its not happening.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

damn. I tried Lol


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Along with the no arrive alive guarantee I am pretty sure the are untreated so you would have to treat them thoroughly when they do arrive. I'm not 100% positive Strictly is the same but I know Marc Lucas and that's the way he does them and he works for Strictly and is probably who you got the email from...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

they have worked with anson wong. so no matter what they are selling for blah blah blah price im not buying.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

My first thoughts are:


False advertising.
Likely WC/FR animals in questionable health.
Definitely need fecals and likely treatment.
The price is so cheap, that anyone with more then a few months in the hobby should question it, even for Man Creek pumilio.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

if anyone has done business with them they know how they work. they know that they have ALOT of animals that they sell. with those prices how long do you think they sit around. the faster they go the less food. so of course they are wild and not medicated. as far as the no arrive alive i have seen other animal businesses that do that.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

There certainly was a time when Strictly was one of the only places you could get legally exported dart frogs. They started a lot of people in the hobby and today they are the same as they were then except their animals are in much better shape (thanks much to Marcus Breece for teaching the exporters how to handle the frogs for ALL of their customers). 
I have no problem with Strictly, they are what they are and a part of this hobby's history. Stand down "frog police"!!


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I have purchased from Strictly Reptiles, and they are one of the better importers I have worked with. Importers use common/general names all the time for easy recognition. Mark is right, their are a lot of dart frogs in the hobby that came from Strictly's.


----------



## jjthom2 (Oct 13, 2008)

I recently purchased 3 of these "Man Creek" Pumilio from a seller in Canada who imported from Strictly. All appear to be well fed and in good health (far better shape than previous imports I have seen here).

I will be keeping them seperate from my "Man Creeks" after quarantine because they seem larger and more "granuliferous" like - no collection locale. 

I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

markpulawski said:


> There certainly was a time when Strictly was one of the only places you could get legally exported dart frogs. They started a lot of people in the hobby and today they are the same as they were then except their animals are in much better shape (thanks much to Marcus Breece for teaching the exporters how to handle the frogs for ALL of their customers).
> I have no problem with Strictly, they are what they are and a part of this hobby's history. Stand down "frog police"!!


Hi Mark,

Wasn't it Pete Bandrey that first started treating the frogs when he imported them that helped stabilize a lot of the old imports? 

Ed


----------

